
Russia is meddling in 2020 campaign to help Trump, intelligence officials say - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/20/21146191/russia-election-meddling-2020-hack-trump-intelligence
======
downerending
I've never heard a convincing explanation of why the Russians would prefer
Trump to any of his opponents. This article doesn't speak to that question
either.

